# Latest Home Project - Mini-French Doors



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

So continuing on with the never ending remodeling, my wife wanted a small french door to match the larger one I put in earlier this year... and they don't make such a thing... So she found this at home Depot...







A 32" bi-fold french door... So we ordered it and brought it home.... What I did was take it apart and then make it into a pre-hung mini-french door in my garage... Then I widened the opening we had in the kitchen by a couple inches and tonight I installed it... Tommorow the door trim goes on, just in time for Thanksgiving!!! Here's the photos of the construction..

Doors taken apart...






Door way.






Remove the drywall...






Widen the Doorway... cat was helping...






Building the door casing and installing the hindges....











Moving it to the livingroom...






Put in place, shimmed and secured....






Both french doors....






I'm actually cutting the trim tonight but have to wait till the glue dries to install them...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually, I did the exact same thing in our old house. The archway actually was the right size so all the carpenter had to do was frame it out and hang the doors. It was my idea to use the bifolds. Looked great!!


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, I did the exact same thing in our old house. The archway actually was the right size so all the carpenter had to do was frame it out and hang the doors. It was my idea to use the bifolds. Looked great!! Yeah!!! It was my wife's idea.. lol But it was my idea to build it as a pre-hung door in the garage.. and it made instalation so much easier!! Everything was level and square.... for once!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent! Looks good!


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa!!

And I went ahead and trimmed it up.... My wife still has to paint the door jamb...

Still have to put down the new base board....


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the look


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 25, 2008)

it looks amazing! I really like all your home alterations!


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it looks amazing! I really like all your home alterations! No... I really like my wife who really likes home remodeling!!! hahaha


----------



## Anthea (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great Karren.


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow, I love it! That is great that you and your wife love to remodel. Gosh I wish my husband would, my place is in S.O.S these days!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice!! I love how it all came out


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 25, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## fawp (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks fantastic!

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No... I really like my wife who really likes home remodeling!!! hahaha Your wife is a lucky woman! We moved into our house in July and still haven't finished painting the trim.


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

lol.. My wife is a paint-a-holic!! She painted up all the new base board and door trim for the entire house.. Out in the garage I just have to cut it, install and then touch up the nail holes.. We've been in this house so long we are re-remodeling stuff I did decades ago..


----------



## fawp (Nov 25, 2008)

I painted all the walls and I started on the trim but I picked a really dark brown color and every little mistake shows up. I tried taping, free-handing, bordering, and I even ruined a $38 eyeliner brush trying to get an good line...and _nothing_ worked for me! I got so frustrated with it that I gave up. I'm hiring a professional painter to come in and finish for me. It's my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Hahahaha. Being a MA your too much of a prefectionist? Engineers on the other hand... If you can't see it from the neighbors house, through the window, at dusk, with the lights off then its close enough!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh wow thats looks great!!!

but it does take 2 to finish a job...to have the ideas(wife), then u who creates the ideas.....great work guys!!


----------



## Karren (Nov 26, 2008)

LOl My wife has more ideas than I have time to build!!! Sigh..........


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

Well finished the trim and except for painting the door jamb.... it turned out nice...






I extended the top 1.5 inches of the baseboard around the heat vents to give it a cool look...


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 13, 2008)

Karren you are too clever for words! I love seeing all your home renos, they're awesome! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## Karren (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, Rebecca!! More to come!! The stairs is next....


----------

